# How big do bonita get????



## Mrbowdeadly (Apr 20, 2008)

I took the dusky out with the wife last sunday.  We were drifting back in to shore, using lead heads and white berkley gulp shrimp.  Her rod got HAMMERED and starting screamin out line.  Before I could get the words "tighten the drag" out of my mouth, she was completely spooled.  We were using light tackle for trout.  

Anyhow, when it got to the end of the line and it broke, the fish leaped out of the water, and we both got a good look at it.  It was around four feet long, and was ABSOLUTELY a member of that family of fish.  Football shaped and could distinctly make out the two fins.

My question is, I looked up blackfin and it says they will come inshore to feed on shrimp and crabs. This fish seemed too big to be a bonita.  We were only a few miles out in the gulf, fishing out of suwannee.

Any input?

Thanks,
MBD


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 20, 2008)

I caught a 20+ on a party boat one time so they are good size I would guess....

That is what the capt. told me...


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Apr 20, 2008)

How long do you reckon it was?

MBD


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 20, 2008)

Tuna don't jump after hooked and a 4 footer would be well over 50#'s...


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 20, 2008)

I'd think a four foot long tuna of any kind would weigh in the high 60's to three digits. Like you said, they are shaped like footballs and very thick.
Biggest bony I have personally seen is about 25 pounds. Used to catch them by the hundreds when I lived in South Florida. I'd hate to think how much precious live bait they ate up. Sure are fun to catch.
I've seen them jump frequently chasing bait but never remember one jumping when hooked. But then again the water was almost always 60 plus feet where I was catching them. 
Could it have been a cobia, or kingfish?


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 20, 2008)

Kingfish.


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 20, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> Kingfish.



That's exactly what I was going to say.  If it was far enough that you were spooled, it could easily look like one.


a 4 foot tuna barely know it was hooked on light line...that would be about 100#+.


King fish will rip line out super super fast like that as well.


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 20, 2008)

Kingfish (king mackrel)


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 20, 2008)

Tuna:


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree, never seen a tuna jump.  They always sound on you and stay down.  

A king sounds most plausible.


----------



## larpyn (Apr 20, 2008)

every bonito i have ever caught went pretty much straight down and started circling.
sounds like a close encounter with a kingfish.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, great feedback.  It was sooooo  football shaped though!

It was far enough off, but probably only 100 yds, I was rigged for trout, LOL.


I am gonna take the advice of those more experienced and call it a king then.

Thanks for the tips!

MBD


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 21, 2008)

There's a reason they call them "Smokers"

They can peel off some line in a hurry. And leave your reel smoking.

They should be moving in FL this time of year too.


----------



## JTharpe (Apr 21, 2008)

Kingfish


----------



## robertyb (Apr 21, 2008)

Did it look like this?


----------



## germag (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, you guys catch some big bonito. I don't think I've ever seen one bigger than about 15 lbs or so. I'd like to catch a 25 pounder, though....they can sure go.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Apr 21, 2008)

It really looked shorter and fatter, but you know how memory is.  Just didn't look long, and the two side fins stuck straight out.

We went out today and it was really windy again.  Managed to boat one nice slot red, and a whiting.  Released one undersize red.  That was all the gulf was giving up today!

MBD


----------



## grim (Apr 24, 2008)

You would think someone with a $700 reel could afford a boat.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Apr 24, 2008)

LOL, Yeah, I was thinking he was the serious one on the pier!!!

MBD


----------



## robertyb (Apr 24, 2008)

grim said:


> You would think someone with a $700 reel could afford a boat.



The rod was another $400.00    but I got the complete outfit for $400.00 total just a few days before the picture was taken from a guy from Ga. that did not like the bailless reel.


----------



## grim (Apr 24, 2008)

robertyb said:


> The rod was another $400.00    but I got the complete outfit for $400.00 total just a few days before the picture was taken from a guy from Ga. that did not like the bailless reel.



Sweet deal.  I'm just jealous.


----------

